# FA collective Cd taking submissions. THeme Spring



## Lyxen (Mar 16, 2010)

K lets get a Collective sampler where anyone can download. And the forums stuff., Umm  post link to track or download. Song theme is Spring so all genre all accepted yes, but if your track is lame as hell i well not use you. And don't bitch if you are not accepted cause no one likes you..... P cool



yo wassup to the crew!!! YO YO AIEEE LAFF 4 LIFE/


----------



## Qoph (Mar 16, 2010)

Could you please state a bit more clearly what this thread is about?


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 17, 2010)

display track to be reviwd for a cd. cd will be an FA sampler. the theme is spring.  and some submissions will not be accepted though most probably will


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> K lets get a Collective sampler where anyone can download. And the forums stuff., Umm  post link to track or download. Song theme is Spring so all genre all accepted yes, but if your track is lame as hell i well not use you. And don't bitch if you are not accepted cause no one likes you..... P cool
> 
> yo wassup to the crew!!! YO YO AIEEE LAFF 4 LIFE/



This professional presentation is sure to lure in many an artist


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> This professional presentation is sure to lure in many an artist



yeah that second break was my furend from elgin.


----------

